# RecipeDB - Kabooby's Mocha Porter



## kabooby (9/9/08)

Kabooby's Mocha Porter  Ale - Robust Porter  All Grain               6 Votes        Brewer's Notes Used some carafa S3 as I ran out of chocolate. Im sure you could use one or the other without two many problems. OG 1050, FG 1012, 65 EBC, 51 IBU. Protein rest @ 50C and mashed @67C.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1 kg JWM Light Munich    0.7 kg Flaked Oats    0.7 kg JWM Chocolate Malt    0.45 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.4 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.25 kg Weyermann Carafa Special III       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      35 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 60mins)    35 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 60mins)    20 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 15mins)    20 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 5mins)    15 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     2500 ml White Labs WLP002 - English Ale         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 54.8 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.4%   Colour 71 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## kabooby (9/9/08)

I was asked by a few people on the day to post the recipe so here it is.

I fermented the first 20 litres with WLP001 and it came out a bit to roasty. The higher fg with the WLP002 made the beer a lot smoother. 

Kabooby


----------



## drsmurto (10/9/08)

9:30 in the morning and i have drool on my keyboard! :icon_drool2: 

Damn that looks tasty Kabooby. Added to the list! i have brewed a few robust porters but have never been happy with them. Think it was the convoluted grain bills i was using.....


----------



## jeddog (8/5/09)

Is flaked oats the same as rolled oats?

forgot to get flaked oats from LHBS and had to go to health food shop, only to get organic rolled oats.

hope this will do..

also I'm going to use Wyeast 1968 London ESB for 20 lts....only because it's the year i was born :blink: 
i do have some Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale i might use for the other 20lts i will have
any thoughts on the yeast i'm using


----------



## kabooby (8/5/09)

jeddog said:


> Is flaked oats the same as rolled oats?
> 
> forgot to get flaked oats from LHBS and had to go to health food shop, only to get organic rolled oats.
> 
> ...



Yeast and oats will be fine.

I brewed this a few weeks ago with different hops. Wondered why my gravity was low and realised I forgot to add the oats to the mash

Still drinking nice.

Kabooby


----------



## jeddog (24/5/09)

I ajusted this recipe a little to use all the hops i had...
The Wyeast 1968 worked a treat

Amounts
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 60.61 % 
1.00 kg Flaked Oats (2.0 EBC) Grain 10.10 % (Bought from Health food shop) 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 10.10 % 
0.80 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 8.08 % 
0.45 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.40 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.04 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.53 % 
35.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (15 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
9.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Immersion Chiller (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

I give this beer a double thumbs up...



Very, very happy


----------



## kabooby (24/5/09)

Nice one jeddog. Glad it turned out OK.

Kabooby


----------



## Daniel.lear (24/5/09)

Jedog,

1968 seems to be one of those yeast that you love or hate, personnaly i love 1968, its a fantastic yeast. 

I have a NCC of '4 shades of Stout' just waiting to be fermented with either 1968 or 1028. 1028 is on the stirplate now so i'll prob use that. Otherwise id be using the 1968.

Leary


----------



## ham2k (25/10/09)

Just got third in the AABC with this one - 119.5 points as a Robust Porter.

The main changes from the recipe was using both Willamette and EKG as the late hops and using WY1318 London III as the yeast.

Awesome recipe kabooby,


----------



## kabooby (25/10/09)

Well done mate.

It was a great beer

Kabooby


----------



## raven19 (3/4/11)

I made this with Glacier and Amarillo hops.

Only made a baby 10L batch back when I was calibrating my RIMS system. Finished with a lower than desired FG.

This is a superb porter recipe imo in any case, brewed this around 6 months ago and had a great coffee/choc finish on the pallette. Great creamy long lasting head.




I will be making this again at some stage for sure. Thanks for sharing this recipe Kabooby! :icon_cheers:


----------



## kabooby (4/4/11)

Thanks mate, beer looks good. Might be time to revisit this one I think.

Kabooby


----------



## raven19 (26/4/12)

Cracked a stubbie tonight, almost 2 years after brewing it.

My initial thoughts (after a few other beers tonight too...) - no gushing (a win for me!). smoky roasty aroma, tan head, medium lasting head, jet black in colour, roasty finish, thick chewy mouthfeel, notes of coffee, mollasis. kept unbelievably well. Great cold night drinker imo.

Brewers, simply put, brew this beer - then put some aside for a rainy day.




(I can't believe this was just a tester recipe on the new RIMS system at the time).


----------



## kabooby (30/4/12)

Nice one.

A few people have had some good results with this recipe. One of my favs

Cheers
Kabooby


----------

